# What was your first job?



## watchthis (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi All
As this is a new part of the forum I was just wondering what was your first job when you left school?---For me at 14 1/2 years old I started work at a garage R. G. Hodges & son Rainham Mark Gillingham Kent as an apprentice diesel fitter I worked on Leyland comet's, AEC Matadors, Albion's, Beford S types, Dennis with a gate change box, Scammel which also had a gate change box and of course Roots two stroke (bloody noisy) Foden's and Erf's--Plus lots of other strange trucks from the 40's--50's and 60's. I worked for 45 hours a week for £2.3s 2d. that was the going rate then for an apprentice. When I was 15 1/2 I was driving 8 wheelers (we had a very large lorry park at the back) the drivers who used to park there (Harold wood Tankers) used to be paid 5 shillings a week to clean there tankers. I used to do there job for 2s 6d but I also used to be able to drive there tankers and park them up after I had washed the tanker's in my lunchtime. To be honest I would have washed them for nothing just to be able to drive them. Alas I never finished my apprentiship as at nearly 18 and still only earning £3 10s 6d I only had the cloth's that I worked in and by that time I was walking to work nearly 3 1/2 miles and as I never had enough money after I paid my mum for my keep and of course this was the swinging 60's at 18 years old I found through an injury at work that although my dear father had signed all the indentures. I still was not an apprentice because the owner had not signed me up to the apprentice scheme....I then went to work in a paper mill but thats another story!! What's your's???
bye for now
freddie


----------



## robert b (Dec 4, 2009)

hi watch this space .                    was the paper mill reed international at aylsford


----------



## thejoys (Dec 4, 2009)

mine was a bakery in sarf london A2 old kent road, night shifts, used to work the bread slicing /wrapping waxing machine! folded and stuck the ends, none of these silly little plastic ties! Still to this day think the smell of freshly baked bread is amazing

16 year old lad at the time, friday shift started at midnight through to 9-30, then I helped out on the stall in the market til 1pm, then football, the mighty LIONS, then out with girlfriend and mates till after midnight, needless to say sunday was spent in bed!

now farming in west sussex.


----------



## watchthis (Dec 4, 2009)

allan b said:


> hi watch this space . was the paper mill reed international at aylsford


 

Hi Allan B..
Afraid not it was not that modern--It was Townsends & Hook at Snodland a Blxxdy horrible place and very dangerous!!
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 4, 2009)

HM Royal Navy 1981. Seems a life time ago now.


----------



## maingate (Dec 4, 2009)

1953 - Coronation Flag seller


----------



## Firefox (Dec 4, 2009)

1985 John Laing Construction, setting out buildings, temporary works design.


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 4, 2009)

RICOL 18 a place where i used to cycle 10 miles to and fro work,it was manufacturing cheap mfi type tat.The night shift was a tad dangerous people chucking stuff around and acting the fool.Then left to work in the pottery industry. God how time flys!


----------



## frostybow (Dec 4, 2009)

1986 trainee butcher on the yts £23.50 a week


----------



## Slim (Dec 4, 2009)

1965 did my apprenticeship at a small coachbuilders in Brum, one of the last bodymakers to build timber framed bodys in England, loved it and stayed in the trade.....


----------



## watchthis (Dec 4, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> HM Royal Navy 1981. Seems a life time ago now.


 
Hi bigggirafe
What branch of the service and what was your home port--I ask this as my elder brother was Seaman branch based in Chatham and also ran in the there field gun team at Earls court in 1957--Happy days
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## watchthis (Dec 4, 2009)

Slim said:


> 1965 did my apprenticeship at a small coachbuilders in Brum, one of the last bodymakers to build timber framed bodys in England, loved it and stayed in the trade.....


 
Hi Slim
Hodges where I worked had a bodybuilding side as well They made pantecnicans (probably spelt wrong)--They made the frames and main bodywork of Ash most of there work was for a company called Bodkins the removal poeple.
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## robert b (Dec 4, 2009)

i moved from sunderland in 1962 to work on grand parents farm  in dover on £2 quid a week it was hard slog but loved it.  farm was sold due to his ill health.  so joined army did three years in r e m.e then worked at paper mills in maidstone then moved up to leeds got job in a foundry making rover engines i alloy but it shut down in 2000 so just waiting to retire


----------



## zeezee16 (Dec 4, 2009)

Apprentice engineer in 1970, £8 a week, we had very little money, second hand clothes, we had to grow our own food, we had no heating, we got a bag of sharps extra strong mints to suck, it had to last all week too.
But, you could buy a decent british bike for next to nothing (£5 for a 500 matchless, £10 for 3 triumph tigercubs, so things were not so bad after all.
Last bike I bought in 2000 cost me £6800.
Cheers, Pete.
PS, anyone lend me £60 for a tyre for the van, I'm on 3 days at the moment.


----------



## JohnH (Dec 4, 2009)

1960 Joined RAMC as an apprentice. Didn't like army life and left when I could.


----------



## Barbt (Dec 4, 2009)

1967 - Spurriers bakery in Amersham - £8.50 a week - I though that was brilliant.  These days the kids expect £25 for a Saturday job.
I loved my bakery shop job, went on to become the manageress.  My first job though was at a greengrocers, just on Friday evenings and Saturdays.  Great fun, we all sat round in the freezing cold rubbing the rough bits off the onions and polishing the apples - I just remember the fun and laughter.  My dad put paid to it though when he spotted me lugging a sack of spuds through to the shop - it didn't worry me but he didn't like it.  That was the best job I had, I was only 14.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 4, 2009)

1959 As an apprentice Grocer in the Annfield Plain Co-operative Society.

First job for a year was to start sweeping the floor from the shop door through to the back if the flour wharehouse every morning.  Then do all the messy jobs.  Moved on to packing sugar, peas, beans, split peas etc into bags  Then graduated to bone bacon and packing butter and lard.  Was allowed access to customers on Friday and Saturday morning only.  After first year moved on to be order lad.  After I passed my driving test I was allowed to drive a van (Ford Thames forward control)  delivering the orders  I had collected and became relief travelling shop driver (3.5 ton Ford 4D (Crash Gearbox) with a body built by Sturdilux a division of Young Motors at Chester le Street).  

The wage was £3/2/6  for those who cannot remember real British Money  Three Pounds, Two Shillings and six pence per week £3.125 decimal


----------



## johnnyrotten (Dec 4, 2009)

Corona Soft Drinks Van Boy £2. 15s (and Plenty of Pop) 1956 In Reading Berkshire.


----------



## Jacques le foot (Dec 4, 2009)

My first job ever, (weekends before I left school) was in the back of a fish and chip shop, picking the eyes out of the potatoes. After going through the 'rumbler' that peeled them, they were stored in cold water to keep them from going brown. It was a cold, horrible job, but it gave me a few bob to carry on with my education so that I could train to be a nurse and go on to the dizzy heights of emptying stainless steel bedpans in the sluice room, and swilling off soiled sheets before they went in the laundry bags.. Those were the days.


----------



## maingate (Dec 4, 2009)

I served an apprenticeship with the National Coal Board as a Fitter. The first year was full time at college. 3 months into it I received my indentures and that was when I found out I was not going to be an Electrician but a Fitter. Cried my eyes out on the bus home.

I got over it and planned to go to sea when I qualified. My Father died during my apprenticeship so I never got to be a pirate. There were no benefits then (not like today) and I finished up working all the hours to bring in some money. I should be a good tradesman because with the hours I worked, I did the equivalent of an 8 year apprenticeship.

I missed out on the swinging sixties because of that.  In fact during the winter, I went weeks at a time without seeing daylight. Maybe thats why I like hanging upside down on the washing line.


----------



## Norris (Dec 4, 2009)

Started in 1965 as an apprentice fitter for the NCB at £5.10shillings / week. Wanted to be a leccy but seems I am colour blind between black and purple (makes playing pool a bugger), changed to Brown Bailey Steels in 68, qualified as a fitter but then worked as a blacksmith, steam hammer driver, bouncer, Sapper, press operator, dairy herdsman, welder fabricator,was workshop foreman for a firm making sliding partition wall systems, plater welder, Reiki Master, Spiritual Healer, Spiritual Minister, now registered disabled but still flyin paragliders and hang gliders. Been a good journey. Jenny been with me since I stopped being a Sapper.


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 4, 2009)

brick picker on demolition site at 16 now im a engineer in a 1000 people factory working with stainless steel all day long


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 4, 2009)

Served 1959 t0 1961 with the RAF as an Aircraft fitter. Left and trained another 2 years as a Tool maker. Done a 3 year working holiday all the way from GB to Singapore in my very first Bedford van built into a Campervan. Returned to England in early 1967. Got a job as a tool maker with a Company doing aircraft engine repairs at Croydon Airport. That Company send me to Germany in 1969 to deliver and fit the engine with a couple of extra lads. The lads returned home after the job was done. I stayed with the German Company who offered me a fab: salary. I have been in Germany since 1969 until 2005, when I returned home to retire. Now I am twice a year on the road for 3 months. 3 months in our winter I travel to SE Asia where it is summer and 3 months in Europe, Spain, Portugal or where ever.


----------



## rach82 (Dec 4, 2009)

At 15 I had 4 jobs - Mon - Fri after school, stocking shelves at Grahams in Leyland, Sat Mornings at the stables - mucking out in return for a riding lesson, Sat afternoons in a sandwich shop in Farrington and babysitting on a Friday & Saturday night
At 16 I tried collage but didn't like it (whilst also working at charnock richard services) and then moved to windermere to work at a pony trekking centre whilst also training and completing my nvq 2 in horse care


----------



## s1n86d (Dec 4, 2009)

1955 started work in the time office at Cammell Laird shipyard, can't be sure of the wages but 32/6d rings a bell, wages later went up to 42/-, I left there in 56 and joined the RN based initially at Devonport, later on the Ark Royal, it was a good laugh wages weren't great but a pint of scrumpy was only 9d down Union Street, and you didn't drink many of them as a 16/17 year old. happy days 

Bill


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Dec 4, 2009)

started as a commis chef in 1977.....still cheffing but in my own hotel


----------



## ajs (Dec 5, 2009)

.

at 18...a teacher in a secondary modern school in wendesbury...
same school i went to as a kid... that was weared as 1/2 the staff were still there.

first wage... 39 sqid a month 

just 2 years of that before going off to see what the commercial sector was all about...
... and that's a long...long story



regards 
aj


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 5, 2009)

Apprentice gas fitter,£4.10 shillings a week. Probably should have stuck it out but?

 I wanted to drive, still love wandering. 



regards the Burnip.


----------



## Proff (Dec 5, 2009)

June 1964
Kennings Walsall as apprentice Mechanic £1.9shillings and 6 d a week !!!
Had to pack up when they found out about my bone disease in 1968 [ I dislocated a hip whilst underneath a Wolsely 16/60 tightening propshaft back up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ambulance station was next door but still took an hour to get me out 

When I recovered I went driving for the next 40 years, all over Continent and near east.........longer the run, better for me


----------



## kenjones (Dec 5, 2009)

*First job*

Errand boy while at school.
Cadet Nurse in a psychiatric hospital 1962. £3-2-6d per week with free uniform and on duty meals. I paid 1/- a fortnight in tax.
Now i'm a retired Mental Health Nurse.


----------



## coventrycraig (Dec 5, 2009)

I get ashamed about it really but when leaving school and studying for 5 years, I worked at McDonalds wed night, fri night, sat day, sun am.

started on £2.65 and hour and finished on £4.10. it was hard work!

I am now a roofer and employ my own young lad of a weekend.


Craig


----------



## Randonneur (Dec 5, 2009)

I started with a part time job after school hours and weekends doing car valeting and petrol pump attendant for a local garage, ( anybody remember 5 star petrol? ).

Then I was an apprentice mechanic for three years, then via food factory, sheetmetal works, and gun factory work I ended up in metal machining where I got made redundant from earlier this year.

I'm still looking but there's nothing about, trouble is I'm too young to retire, but too old, ( over 45 ), to retrain for a new career.


----------



## runnach (Dec 5, 2009)

coventrycraig said:


> I get ashamed about it really but when leaving school and studying for 5 years, I worked at McDonalds wed night, fri night, sat day, sun am.
> 
> started on £2.65 and hour and finished on £4.10. it was hard work!
> 
> ...



No Shame in Maccy D's or KFC...I might even do it for te experience and a few quid..

Honest way of earning a few bob...better than thieving 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Dec 5, 2009)

Randonneur said:


> I started with a part time job after school hours and weekends doing car valeting and petrol pump attendant for a local garage, ( anybody remember 5 star petrol? ).
> 
> Then I was an apprentice mechanic for three years, then via food factory, sheetmetal works, and gun factory work I ended up in metal machining where I got made redundant from earlier this year.
> 
> I'm still looking but there's nothing about, trouble is I'm too young to retire, but too old, ( over 45 ), to retrain for a new career.



At 46, I understand the gig better than you will ever know.

Good luck 

Channa


----------



## coventrycraig (Dec 5, 2009)

It was long hard hours - but it allowed me to study having no loans or debt, able to run a car and go on holidays....

wished I had worked with a builder or something really and learned something usefull. Thats why I Try and show my youngster everything and I was only self taught!

I still callin for the odd breakfast

Craig


----------



## Randonneur (Dec 5, 2009)

channa said:


> At 46, I understand the gig better than you will ever know.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Channa



Thanks Channa, I'll see if santa brings me something for the new year. Loads of CV's sent out just have to hope something comes back.

Good luck in your endeavours too.

Regards,
Dave.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 6, 2009)

I was a wringer out for a one armed window cleaner.


----------



## kangooroo (Dec 6, 2009)

1983 - I spent a mind-numbingly boring year stamping fishing licences and permits for the North West Water Authority for a salary of £3,798.  

When I started, I could complete a full week's work in less than a day and colleagues were urging me to slow down because it reflected badly on them.  By the time I left a year later (to go to Brighton Uni) it was a struggle to get through the work in a week and very often I didn't.   Public sector organisations seemed so over-staffed back then and so much time was wasted on idle chatter - but I think it's very different today.....


----------



## watchthis (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi All
It's seem's all of us started out with our dream's and in time we got dissillusioned. ---The best laid plans of mice and men!!!---My Dad always use to say that he wished he new then what he know's now--very wise word's I think--Of course I did not understand it then when he said it!!
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## Firefox (Dec 7, 2009)

There's lots of engineers and technicians across different fields out there which explains why the advice on the forum is usually first rate.


----------



## ajs (Dec 7, 2009)

Firefox said:


> There's lots of engineers and technicians across different fields out there which explains why the advice on the forum is usually first rate.


 

yehhh... but non of em could fix my tap ... 
_but 1 did change a fuse for me _


regards 


aj


----------



## Dezi (Dec 7, 2009)

April 1959, apprentice electrician. £1. 18 shillings for a 44 hour week. 

Dezi


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 7, 2009)

Apprentice Fitter Armourer in the REME on £2-9s a week, after 12yrs worked for ICI in the explosives industry for a couple of years, then went somewhere clean and tidy in the Food canning industry until early retirement.

Happy Camping


----------



## watchthis (Dec 7, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Apprentice Fitter Armourer in the REME on £2-9s a week, after 12yrs worked for ICI in the explosives industry for a couple of years, then went somewhere clean and tidy in the Food canning industry until early retirement.
> 
> Happy Camping


 
Hi 
Was you based at Bromton (Gillingham) in Kent...I landscaped most of the Barrack's there
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## fairways18 (Dec 7, 2009)

1977..Apprentice Blacksmith / Farrier....£8.50 a week with £2 cash in hand for working Sat mornings....


----------



## ajs (Dec 7, 2009)

fairways18 said:


> 1977..Apprentice Blacksmith / Farrier....£8.50 a week with £2 cash in hand for working Sat mornings....


 
 ahhha... now i understand the _*black*_ fettish 


 regards
aj


----------



## Powertrain (Dec 7, 2009)

Student Apprentice with WH Allen Sons & Co Ltd. A proper 5 year apprenticeship learning from craftsmen who took teaching skills seriously because that was the way they had learnt theirs. The factory in Pershore is still there and still producing high-powered gearing.


----------



## maureenandtom (Dec 7, 2009)

RAF.   Not as many ex-military here as I might have thought.

Tom


----------



## maingate (Dec 7, 2009)

Ex NCO, 111 Squadron Air Training Corps (Death`s Head Brigade)


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 8, 2009)

watchthis said:


> Hi
> Was you based at Bromton (Gillingham) in Kent...I landscaped most of the Barrack's there
> Bye for now
> Freddie



No Freddie, apprentice at Carlisle (Hadrians Camp) then moved around the globe. The old barracks at Carlisle was partly taken over by Gypo's (Wildcamping)


----------



## ajs (Dec 8, 2009)

maingate said:


> Ex NCO, 111 Squadron Air Training Corps (Death`s Head Brigade)


 
i hope you were standing to attention when you typed that 

sa...
aj


----------



## Nomad1 (Dec 8, 2009)

My very first job was driving a horse and cart on Brean beach in Somerset in the late 60,s,,,giving holiday makers rides up and down the beach in the Brean Flyer !!


----------



## sparky8 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi , I started  my apprenticeship  at Vauxhall & Bedfords in Alnwick Northumberland at the age of 15 with a weekly wage of £2.10s


----------



## cardnailer (Dec 9, 2009)

*first job*

Textile engineering apprentice 1949--wage 15 bob a week for 46 1/2 hour week   Guess who I worked for?
ME DAD!!!
(15 bob= 75p)


----------



## runnach (Dec 9, 2009)

cardnailer said:


> Textile engineering apprentice 1949--wage 15 bob a week for 46 1/2 hour week   Guess who I worked for?
> ME DAD!!!
> (15 bob= 75p)



Burtons ? 
channa


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 10, 2009)

Randonneur said:


> Thanks Channa, I'll see if santa brings me something for the new year. Loads of CV's sent out just have to hope something comes back.
> 
> Good luck in your endeavours too.
> 
> ...



know how you feel chick, me same, although not quite out of the door just yet, i've jut had to apply for my job, job description totally different and a 10k pay drop, they got me by the short n curlies, specially in this current climate, 'YOU WILL WORK FOR LESS MONEY' or else, get on the dole, its tough out there right now, its soul destroying, someone will notice you, keep your chin up, maybe with all these experience peeps on here we could start a new forum, tips on CV writing


----------



## phantom flyer (Dec 10, 2009)

Apprentice engineer in distillery and bottling hall manufacture and maintenance mid 60's.  Then joined the RAF 1974-1999.  Hate whiskey by the way!!!


----------



## quicksam (Dec 10, 2009)

1963 - apprentice electrician at the railway (carriage side) £3.10s a week


----------



## jellybean (Dec 10, 2009)

*jobs*

I left school in 1976 and my first job was in the navy as a deck hand on a submarine.Then i went on to be a Testpilot for Airfix .In 1989 i tried a new career as a lumberjack at a mushroom farm .Now in my later years i am an indoor handgliding instructor


----------



## watchthis (Dec 10, 2009)

jellybean said:


> I left school in 1976 and my first job was in the navy as a deck hand on a submarine.Then i went on to be a Testpilot for Airfix .In 1989 i tried a new career as a lumberjack at a mushroom farm .Now in my later years i am an indoor handgliding instructor


 
Hi 
You silly sausage- but blxxdy funny
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## lenny (Dec 10, 2009)

I was a Lifeguard on South Shields Beach I could,nt swim but being 6ft, 6in. tall, A cud plodge oot a long way


----------



## watchthis (Dec 10, 2009)

lenny said:


> I was a Lifeguard on South Shields Beach I could,nt swim but being 6ft, 6in. tall, A cud plodge oot a long way


 

Hi Lenny
Another funny one I suppose the water only came up to your knees?
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## ajs (Dec 10, 2009)

watchthis said:


> Hi Lenny
> Another funny one I suppose the water only came up to your knees?
> Bye for now
> Freddie


 
swatchthat... lenny would drown in a bath of watter while standing up  

reargards
aj


----------



## Randonneur (Dec 11, 2009)

jellybean said:


> I left school in 1976 and my first job was in the navy as a deck hand on a submarine.Then i went on to be a Testpilot for Airfix .In 1989 i tried a new career as a lumberjack at a mushroom farm .Now in my later years i am an indoor handgliding instructor



Deck hand on a submarine??. How long can you hold your breath for then????


----------



## Basil (Dec 12, 2009)

*Road sweeper*



jellybean said:


> I left school in 1976 and my first job was in the navy as a deck hand on a submarine.Then i went on to be a Testpilot for Airfix .In 1989 i tried a new career as a lumberjack at a mushroom farm .Now in my later years i am an indoor handgliding instructor



My first job was sweeping up... with my brush


----------

